# APPDA Training Seminar/trial Feb 22nd-24th



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

APPDA will be hosting a Training Seminar/Trial open to all that are interested February 22nd thru the 24th in Augusta, GA. This will be a chance for you to get a taste of what APPDA is all about. We will be offering Entry level, Personal Protection level 1 and Patrol Dog level 1. The price to enter will be $15 per level attempted per dog. We ask that you pre-register with Mo Earle before hand to give us an idea of how many folks plan on attending. This is not a trial, it is a chance to see APPDA and decide if it is for you. You do not have to be an APPDA member to participate nor do you have to be a police officer to attempt the Patrol dog section. We will have concessions available. CSRA WDC will be hosting the event. Rules and videos of each level are on the APPDA web site (www.appdak9.com). 

Friday will be an open field day and a chance to get use to the events. Decoys will also have a chance to practice events if they would like. Saturday will be the seminar. We have a lighted field so we can train all night if need be. Sunday will be holding a decoy seminar and certification for those that are interested. If you choose to attempt the Decoy cert, you will be required to become an APPDA member before hand. The decoy rules and certification are outlined on the APPDA web site. This event will be live web casted on our APPDA Website. Check the website for details.

Direction to the training field. 

Take I-20 to I-520 east (Bobby Jones Expressway). Travel on I-520 to Mike Padgett Highway (Hwy 56) Exit 9. At the top of the ramp take a right. Travel Approx 2.5 miles, you will come to a traffic light at Mike Padget Hwy/Hwy 56 and Old Waynesboro Road. You will turn right on Old Waynesboro Road. The trial site is down the road a few hundred yards on the left. Address for the trial site is 3812 Old Waynesboro Road Augusta , GA 30906 . Signs will be posted to assist you. 
If you need help or get lost you can call Matt Hammond at (706) 631-7592, David Kuneman at (706) 799-7686, Jerry Lyda at (706) 231-3856, or Jay Lyda at (706) 414-1337.

To Pre-register please contact Mo Earle at [email protected]

Contact Matt Hammond for Hotel Information.
[email protected]


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I couldn't get on www.appdak9.com website. Can you tell me more about it? Is this only open for police officers with patrol dogs? Can anyone outside join whether if he or she is not a police officer?


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

No it is open to anyone ,that,s wants to test their dogs and learn about a new venue, try the website later they might be working on it, it will be a lot of fun.

Keith


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

For those of you who have not had the chance to visit the APPDA,I truly recomend it.I had the opportunity to visit the club in Loxahatchee,Fl. and I must say it was awesome.Thank you Keith and Mo for your wonderful hospitality.....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Could a person just register as an observer? I'd pay the registration fee.

DFrost


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Theres no fee for watching David. Only if you enter a dog.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David, we would love to have you and any other member here on this forum to come and enjoy with us anyway you would like, well almost anyway. I left myself wide open for that one didn't I. Let me back up again I don't mean wide open that way and I sure didn't mean to back up again.

Let me just start over. Come and join us Feb. 22nd thru the 24th. You'll never forget us. That's a fact.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

David, I'm going to try damness to be there. I hope you show up, would be nice to meet you in person. You would definately be an asset there.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm fairly certain I'll be able to attend. I'm going to plan on it anyway. It's official business, so I can take my state ride. I'd bring my dog, but unless you've got a dead body buried somewhere, he would just get in the way. anyway, I really would like to attend as an observer. I'm really not as mouthy as some may think, h aha.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm glad to hear this David. We'll have the red carpet out for you. Don't think we'll treat you special though, we treat everyone like that. It will be our pleasure to have you and everyone else.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

I'm going to start working on my chief and see if I can get it "Official buisness" also, so I can take my go go gadget ride also. Sure would be nice to spend their gas and not mine, plus I won't have to worry about getting stopped and taking up road time :mrgreen:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

It'll be good to see you again Chris. We've missed ya.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Well, wouldn't you know I'm working that weekend. I do have someone already lined up to work my shift that weekend and I'll take one of their shifts. I just have to get it approved up the chain, so I'm in the air until I hear what's what, but I'm workin'em:-\"


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Make it work Chris.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Just opening this topic up again as a reminder for everyone. Please don't miss this, plan on coming and see this for yourself. Plenty of company and fun for you and your dog.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm just checking. Is the seminar still on track for Febuary? Do you have an official announcement. Something I can attach to my travel request. 

Thanks.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David, yes it is still a GO. That won't change. 

What do you need for it to be official? Can I send you an email? I'll do what ever it takes, let me know.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry, that'd be great if you sent it by e-mail. Date, location and synopsis of events. Thanks

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David did you get it? Let me know if that is OK.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> David did you get it? Let me know if that is OK.


I did and I think that will work out just fine. Thanks

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lucky duck! :mrgreen:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

An updated version, for those of you who like to eat. :grin: 

APPDA will be hosting a Training Seminar/Trial open to all that are interested February 22nd thru the 24th in Augusta, GA. This will be a chance for you to get a taste of what APPDA is all about. We will be offering Entry level, Personal Protection level 1 and Patrol Dog level 1. The price to enter will be $15 per level attempted per dog. We ask that you pre-register with Mo Earle before hand to give us an idea of how many folks plan on attending. This is not a trial, it is a chance to see APPDA and decide if it is for you. You do not have to be an APPDA member to participate nor do you have to be a police officer to attempt the Patrol dog section. We will have concessions available. CSRA WDC will be hosting the event. Rules and videos of each level are on the APPDA web site (www.appdak9.com). Rule books are also available for purchase, which not only include the rules of the exercises, but Handler rules and the Decoy rule book. 

Friday will be an open field day and a chance to get use to the events. Decoys will also have a chance to practice events if they would like. Saturday will be the seminar. We have a lighted field so we can train all night if need be. Sunday will be holding a decoy seminar and certification for those that are interested. If you choose to attempt the Decoy cert, you will be required to become an APPDA member before hand. The decoy rules and certification are outlined on the APPDA web site. This event will be live web casted on our APPDA Website. Check the website for details. 

Food will be catered by Backyard Burger. The cost is $6 a plate which will include a burger, chips, and a drink. Refreshments will also be on hand. A lot of visitors will be traveling from out of town so we want to have everything you might need on site, so you will have a more relaxed and enjoyable time. 


Direction to the training field. 

Take I-20 to I-520 east (Bobby Jones Expressway). Travel on I-520 to Mike Padgett Highway (Hwy 56) Exit 9. At the top of the ramp take a right. Travel Approx 2.5 miles, you will come to a traffic light at Mike Padget Hwy/Hwy 56 and Old Waynesboro Road. You will turn right on Old Waynesboro Road. The trial site is down the road a few hundred yards on the left. Address for the trial site is 3812 Old Waynesboro Road Augusta , GA 30906 . Signs will be posted to assist you. 
If you need help or get lost you can call Matt Hammond at (706) 631-7592, Jerry Lyda at (706) 231-3856, or Jay Lyda at (706) 414-1337. 

To Pre-register please contact Mo Earle at [email protected] 

Contact Matt Hammond for Hotel Information. 
[email protected]


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt,Jerry or Jay

Is it possible to post an event schedule. I am interested in attending (with out dog) to see if this would be something I am interested in doing. I don't know if I will fly or drive so if I knew more about the event times I might be able to plan something. 
Thanks
Kim


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Friday will be an open field day and decoy certs. Sat. 8am registration will begin and we will kick off at 9am. We plan on being busy all day Sat. and Sun. too if need be. What day do you plan on arriving?


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Jay,

I was thinking about getting in town Thursday pm or Friday am. It depended on flight times. I am new to all this so I didn't know what to expect. I am trying to get in touch with Chris Duhon. Maybe he can tell me more about your club and to look at my dog to see if this is worth pursuing. I still have a little time. I'll keep in touch. Thanks.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Give us a call when you get into town whether it be Thursday night or Friday.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is an outline of what will take place.



*APPDA Seminar*
*Plan of Events*​


*Friday 2-22-08**:* 10AM-11AM- Introductions of the APPDA BOD and Decoys and meeting and greeting of all visitors to the seminar.
11AM-1PM- Basic OB training with members and visitors.
1PM-2PM- Lunch.
2PM-4PM- Bite work training with members and visitors. 
4PM-5PM- Early registration for Saturday’s events as well as purchasing lunch tickets for Saturday.
5PM-6PM- Meeting for a recap of the day and to answer any questions about the program.

*Saturday 2-23-08**:* 8AM-9AM- Registration for Seminar 
9AM-11AM- Introductions of the APPDA BOD and Decoys. Prayer by Mac McClendon. Singing of National Anthem by Country Singer Winston Slade. Demonstration of the APPDA PPD and PSD exercises.
11AM- Begin all of the PPD entries. After all dogs have been through the PPD mock trial then we will begin with the PSD side of the program. We will let the handler and dog teams run through the program as many times as they would like. We will continue to run through all of the exercises until all of the teams who have entered have had plenty of practice with the program and fully understand it. At registration please specify what side of the program you are entering, (you may enter both) and how many times you would like to run your dog through it. We will not stop for lunch however lunch will be provided by Backyard burger starting at 12PM. You may purchase your tickets for food starting on Friday until 1PM on Saturday. Tickets are $6 per plate. The seminar will continue until 7PM.
7PM- Everyone is invited to go and eat at Golden Corral.

*Sunday 2-24-08**:* 9AM- Continue the Seminar if we sill have teams left who have not finished. When all teams are done or if all the teams finished on Saturday then we will hold Decoy Certs for any decoys who want to be certified through APPDA. After the certs we can answer any questions that might have been left over from Saturday. After all questions have been answered then we will work with handlers on specific OB or bite exercises, handlers who entered and went through the program on Saturday only please. On this day just plan on an APPDA training day.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like it's going to be an exciting- action packed weekend!!!


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see you guys, I'v got the go ahead from Chief, instead of working the streets that weekend dealing with crack heads, I'll be on Official duty with friends and getting paid for it at the APPDA trial and CERT \\/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That is great to hear Chris.Can you please get in touch with Kim and help answer her questions. Thanks Buddy


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Jerry, Who?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris, her name is Kim Guidry. She is on this forum, please PM her. I think she lives close to you in S. La.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Chris~
Hopefully I will be able to make it down. I had no idea that you were coming. Wow, it has definitely been a while. ~Justin


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and first just wanted to give a shout out to evryone here. I would like to find more information about this APPDA Seminar. I train with the SDA Chatt. club and a few of us were just talking today about coming down and checking this event out.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Check this site out www.appdak9.com If you still have questions then just fire away. Thanks.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tom, you guys come on down. It's not that far. Would love to have you and your dogs.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Tom! I agree. You guys should come down. It is a seminar and not a trial. It will give your club a generous snapshot of what APPDA is all about, so that you guys can make an informed decision before you start trialing. I hope to see you and your club members in Augusta. I think that once you get a taste you will be sold. See you there!!!
PS~ Bring decoys if you got 'em!


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

I appretiate the invitation and a couple of us are planning to come down Saturday. We will leave from Chatt. early enough to get there by about 9:00am. I saw the obedience routines on web site but didn't see the protection routines. 
Are any of ya'll familiar with with SDA, it seems to me that both organizations are real similar.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tom, I don't know what SDA is. Maybe someone else will know. Do you have a site that I can go and look at it?


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Jerry, SDA stands for Service Dogs of America. You can check out the website at: www.servicedogsofamerica.com 

There may be several of the SDA club members that plan to drive down for your seminar. As I mentioned to you, both organizations seem very similar. We will look forward to meeting all of yall.

Thanks,
Tom Cawood
SDA Chattanooga


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Come on love to meet you folks. We ARE going to have a blast.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

How many people are you expecting to attend? I hope you have a good turn out. I know I am excited about going.\\/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We've got people from all over that have said they were coming. Even some from the Bahamas. We set the field up yesterday and are well on our way to having everything ready. We're going to have signs made for parking, were to potty dogs and all that kind of stuff. We are expecting a BIG turnout so we have to be on our toes. We want all to have a good time and most of all see what this APPDA has for them. I'm getting really excited and can't wait to meet everyone that's coming from this forum.


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll be out on the 23rd. I'm excited to get to meet some new people and learn some things. Wont be able to miss me, I'll be the one lugging around camera gear. I've got some people coming with me too, hopefully a fellow photographer!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Time to start the count down for Augusta! 8-[ Are there going to be t-shirts. I think that the WDF is still sheering the sheep for the cotton for there shirts:razz: :razz: Ashley, you will not be the only one with a camera!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep, T-shirts and some other stuff too. See ya in a week.


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> Time to start the count down for Augusta! 8-[ Are there going to be t-shirts. I think that the WDF is still sheering the sheep for the cotton for there shirts:razz: :razz: Ashley, you will not be the only one with a camera!


Don't us camera folk just rock!? I'm hoping to make some friends, I haven't met a soul from the forums!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You will, there should be a few from this forum.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey, we'll be there, is that not enough!? J/K YA'll have a safe trip down, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Hey, we'll be there, is that not enough!? J/K YA'll have a safe trip down, looking forward to meeting everyone.


"Them Lyda boys"* -- that's enough attraction for ANY gathering to be a huge success.







*as in, "Them Lyda boys'll train anything" .... :lol: I read it here first, but I gather that it's widely accepted knowledge.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Has our rep gotten way out there? 

Thanks Connie.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Has our rep gotten way out there?


HAS it?

Boy howdy ......


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

As long as it says, we're whitty, professional and most of all honest.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

And don't forget FUN. If its not fun for you or the dog, then whats the point right.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> "Them Lyda boys"* -- that's enough attraction for ANY gathering to be a huge success.
> 
> 
> *as in, "Them Lyda boys'll train anything" .... :lol: I read it here first, but I gather that it's widely accepted knowledge.


 

Oh Oh Connie8-[ What have I gotten myself in to:-o ? Well I guess i'll find out next weekend\\/ Between Ashley and myself maybe we can get some good pics to share with everyone. Don't worry "Lyda boys" about the incriminating ones I will send those to Connie.

Jerry I think we will need a PR table for the ones on the forum.:razz:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

So how many from this forum are planning on attending? Im just curious and need to know who all to look for so we can give you an extra good welcome. 8-[


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I think that belongs on the weekly poll question Jay!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Jay, have you heard from Chris? Is he still going?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

As far as I know yes, he will be here.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Jay! There are atleast three of us with SDA coming down Saturday morning, Jack Rayl, Chris Smith and myself. Looking foreward to meeting all of you. Tom Cawood


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Man it sounds like it is shaping up to be a good weekend.

*Justin you better be there, we will need all the decoys we can get. And Chris bring your suit, Its time to knock the dust off it and get back in there.....


----------



## Nate Torberson (Aug 18, 2006)

Matt,

I am going to try to get down there- not entering, just watching. Is there a place where I can park a tent overnight Friday?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds great guys and girls, can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nate, we can get you set up right at the field. No problem with that.


----------



## Nate Torberson (Aug 18, 2006)

Sounds good- I'll try to get out of work a little early Friday and hit the road.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Good Morning Jerry & Jay,

One more day! You guys ready? I hope it doesn't rain I know you have been working hard for this.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Kim. You still coming?????


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes I am! Got my bags packed. I'll be in town Thursday night. :-D


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

Did someone say rain? It's still going to be one fantastic weekend and I can't wait!


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Due to rain with will be doing the friday open field in a large warehouse.check
appdak9.com under seminar for futher information,Saturday should be sunny back to regular field.
Keith Earle 561 7239053


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Not to worry, David Frost made it here safe and sound. What a guy, for those that have not met him you are missing out. What a guy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Not to worry, David Frost made it here safe and sound. What a guy, for those that have not met him you are missing out. What a guy.


That has just GOT to have some stories behind it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

You don't want to know Bob. :wink: :razz:


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

alright people, I'm finally leaving Louisiana. Was leaving yesterday and one thing with the job led to another, and I didn't get finished until late last night. So I got a few hours rest and I'm now on my way, see yall later today in about 8hrs.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

WEATHER is bad...but the seminar will GO ON.... we have moved inside to a warehouse for today....once you get over by the hotels.... DIRECTIONS....
from Belair Road- take a Right onto Wheeler..continue on Wheeler past a flashing light...don't turn....continue to Tower Road...take a Right about 1/2 mile down...take a Right passing some warehouses...to TOWER DRIVE...
turn Right...approx 1/4 mile down it dead ends...to SUDAN DRIVE...
grey warehouse, white roof...double glass front doors....
THAT's it.....INSIDE OUT of the WEATHER...4301 SUDAN DRIVE...if you can't find it...call-the guys are keeping there cell phones on....see you there!! FOR FRIDAY....tomorrow...we may be back out on the field..stay tuned for updates...mo(just in case you don't have the cell numbers- 
Jay 706-414-1337 Matt-706-631-7592 Jerry-706-231-3856 and Keith
561-723-9053....see you there......!! Mo


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris Duhon said:


> alright people, I'm finally leaving Louisiana. Was leaving yesterday and one thing with the job led to another, and I didn't get finished until late last night. So I got a few hours rest and I'm now on my way, see yall later today in about 8hrs.


You are not the only one Chris. I was supposed to fly in to Augusta at 5:00pm on Thursday. I didn't get in till 12:00 that night. I am back at airport this am in hopes my bags have decided to join me on this trip. Be careful on the roads. See ya there.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Be careful Chris. Kim had to go to the mall for more duds. Bob IS a blast.

Everything went well today even with the rain and all. The warehouse is huge and we had plenty of room. We couldn't get a car inside due to no drive in ramps. Worked a lot of dogs of all levels and there will be even more dogs tomorrow. Sunshine is expected. Looks like a great turnout and everyone is having fun and seeing what APPDA is all about. Will post more later. Did I say that David is a blast? I like him.


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> ...Everything went well today even with the rain and all...


I'll take the rain over all the cold snow I left behind in Ohio this weekend. 

It is nice to put face or two to some of the names I see on the forums. Jerry. Matt. Jay. And yes....Everyone likes David.  

Looking forward to the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Be careful Chris. Kim had to go to the mall for more duds. Bob IS a blast.
> 
> Everything went well today even with the rain and all. The warehouse is huge and we had plenty of room. We couldn't get a car inside due to no drive in ramps. Worked a lot of dogs of all levels and there will be even more dogs tomorrow. Sunshine is expected. Looks like a great turnout and everyone is having fun and seeing what APPDA is all about. Will post more later. Did I say that David is a blast? I like him.


Hey Jerry, what would be the best time to be out there?


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Ashley Pugh said:


> Hey Jerry, what would be the best time to be out there?


Jerry told me everthing starts at 9:00 a.m.. It would be best to show up a little early. I'll probably be around sometime between 8:00 and 8:30.


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

James Larkey said:


> Jerry told me everthing starts at 9:00 a.m.. It would be best to show up a little early. I'll probably be around sometime between 8:00 and 8:30.


Thank you James! Guess I'll be leaving around 7:00am.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Be careful Chris. Kim had to go to the mall for more duds.


Yes, I have no clothes. My bags are still site seeing in Atlanta. :-( Fourtunately for me I had on my big girl panties. I dealt with it in big girl fashion....I went shopping and Delta airlines will be getting a bill! 

Hey Chris! Did you made it yet?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll be there between 0730 and 0800. Everything will kick off at 0900 SHARPE.

Having a great time wish you were here.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

We had a GREAT turn out today. Yesterday we worked around 15 dogs and today around 35 and will finish up with the rest tomorrow. Right now Im tired and sore and I am ready for bed, I'll post some more later. We had a lot pics taken, Im sure they will be on here soon.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

WOW.......It's late and just got home. We started today at around 10:00 am and didn't finish till around 8:30 pm. We will be back out tomorrow morning at 11:00 am to try and finish up. We had 24 entry level dogs and I think 6 or 7 level one dogs. We did get to work three PSD dogs and had to turn the lights on to finish them. Tomorrow we will work more PSD and will work our club dogs and the APPDA decoys and BOD dogs. We didn't work ours so that we could get more of the visitors dogs worked. I am soooooo exhausted as will as the decoys but it was worth it. Met some really good people. The southeast was well represented, Ga., FLA, N.C. , S.C., La., Ala., Tenn., And our yankee friends from Ohio, and N.Y. The whole group showed up with some really nice dogs. Matt Hammond got body slamed by a dog from Fla. and Mike Santana got slamed by another dog from Fla. and by a dog from Ga. Mike hit the dirt twice. The dog that got him from Ga. was a dog from our local PD. A ton of pictures were taken and I'm sure they will be posted soon. I was supposed to meet everyone at Rynes Oyrster Bar but when I got home that was as far as I could go. When I sat down that was it. Thanks everyone for coming and I do hope you had as much fun as I.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Well everything was right with the my world today. My bags finaly made it to Augusta. The weather was perfect. I saw some good dogs with good hits and made a whole bunch of new friends. It was great to meet other people from the forum. A big THANK YOU to everyone with APPDA for putting this event on and making me (and I think say this for other people as well) feel welcome. I had a blast! I can't wait till the next one. I am sure there may be a picture or two posted this coming week.:smile:


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Jerry . . . we made it back home to Tennessee late last night. We were tired but we thoroughly enjoyed coming down and meeting all of you. We took a ton of pictures and I will try to post some of the better ones soon. Also, wanted to tell you the decoys did a great job. We hope that we can put something together soon so that ya'll can drive up and try some of the SDA trial routines and show our club your trial routines. Thanks for a great day and we all really appreciated your hospitality!

Tom Cawood
Service Dogs of America
Chattanooga, TN


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Jess, John and I got back safe and sound, but sun burnt and exhausted. We did have a blast and now I can't wait to come out and work with you guys. Between Jess, Christen and I, we have a lot of 'interesting' photos. Thanks for putting on a great seminar, and I was glad I got to meet everyone!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've made it back to TN, it was a good drive, but I'm tired. Had a great time and met some good folks. There were a lot of dogs there of varying degrees of proficiency. Some of them were very impressive. I think APPDA has some very good ideas, some realistic situations and most importantly, achievable goals for handlers and dogs. Thanks for allowing me to visit. I had good time, good fellowship, got to meet a person I consider a legend in the police dog training business, Charlie Kirchner. I met him 40 years ago when I was a pretty newbie trainer and was somewhat in awe of him. Thanks again for the invite, I'm really glad I attended.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David you missed it. What happened today was over the top. Ask Kim to explain. I just talked to her and she and her sister in law are going to have to spend the night in Atlanta. She should explain this too.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

David~
Sorry that I missed you. I made it to Augusta late Saturday night and decoyed on Sunday. I asked if you were still there so that I could meet you, but they told me you had already gone back to Tennessee. Hopefully I'll get the opportunity again. Take care. ~Justin


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> David you missed it. What happened today was over the top. Ask Kim to explain. I just talked to her and she and her sister in law are going to have to spend the night in Atlanta. She should explain this too.


 
Ah yes....my planes,trains and automobile saga continues. I had a 5:30 flight out of Augusta on Sunday afternoon. I got a phone call from DELTA to inform me that my flight was changed to 6:30. We got to the air port and was told by DELTA that it was pushed to 7:30. In an effort for us not to miss our connecting flight we were put on a taxi headed to Atlanta. We still miss the the 8:30 flight. That was the last flight out to my home town. We decided to take a 10:40 flight and fly to a city 2hr from home,rent a car and drive our happy little vacation butts home. Finally got home with my bags in tow at 3:00. 

Morning David 
You will never guess what Jerry made me do!  He told me that in order for a girl to be a member of the club that I had to put on a bite suit top and take a bite! So me being the trusting person I am, I did it. No...I am just joking. I told Jerry that I wanted to do it and him being the wonderful host that he was found a way to make it happen. Man what a rush! I loved it. They were even so kind as to not fall on the ground laughing at me as my feet were looking up at the blue sky! We had just as much fun on Sunday as we did on Saturday. I am sure there will be pictures posted on my decoy attempt. But I am not going to lie that was fun and I am proudly sporting a nice little bruise on my tricep. Although, I think my Shitzu would have gave me a bigger bruise. Now don't let Jerry here that! It's just between you and me!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David, Kim is such a sport. She took that abuse from Bentley. We used him because I knew he would treat her like the Lady she is. I told her to go ahead and have her way with him, WOW. Pictures are coming right Kim????


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Well well, I would have liked to see that part of the show. ha ha. Now Bentley is the older dog with the head the size of a garbage can, right? Good for you Kim. It is a rush isn't it. I still get that rush, my only problem is it takes me much longer to recover than it will you. Glad you got the chance. Sorry about your messed up plans on returning. That must have been exhausting. I really had a good time. Jerry and Jay were excellant hosts. I hope I can do it again sometime.


DFrost


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

> She took that abuse from Bentley.


I knew you couldn't resist putting Bentley on the field one way or another!

I know I had a great time...good folks and good dogs.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David you have an open invitation, so does everyone else on this forum.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> David you have an open invitation, so does everyone else on this forum.


Definately on my wish list!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Training with all of you guys just would'nt be the same if I did'nt get home tired, sunburned and sore at about 3:00am 
What a blast, though! 
I had a great time, got an even better idea of where you hope to take APPDA and Gator is as happy as he gets. It looked like everything came together perfectly, I can't wait for the first trial! As always- decoys: you boys rock!
Thanks everyone for putting on a great event!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Definately on my wish list!


 
Does that mean you will go to Augusta in April? I don't think that you would be sorry!

Yes Jerry, pictures are on there way. I just need to figure out how to size the darn things. :-( I think I will call Ashly, her pictures are the cherry on top of the ice cream! :smile:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We haven't decided April or May but it will be one of the two.

Kim, hurry with those pictures.

Yes Bentley had to somehow get his bites in. Sorry Kim. Most of the decoys hate to take bites from him because he bites so hard. Bentley has really got wise with age and I think he knew you were a lady and took it easy on you except for the part where you went down and he tried to pull you to the next county.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

It was a pleasure having you here David. Please come back any time you like, for training or just to hang out. And please do not hesitate if you need any help with anything up your way. I hope to see you again in May. We had a good time this weekend and the next get together should be even better, we have some activites that we are wanting to plan, we'll let everyone know later. Just be ready for a GOOD time.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I really have to say that it was a blast as always. I know that I couldn't decoy until Sunday, but I still had the opportunity to decoy for some really nice dogs and I got see some good friends and make some new ones. Thanks again to Matt and Dena for their hospitality and always making me feel welcome. I can't wait till the first trial and after the first trial that's for sure. You don't find this kind of fellowship and comradery with too many organizations. To any of you that are interested and thinking of joining the ranks, the APPDA family welcomes you.


----------



## Skip DoMoe (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW the weather was GREAT,the hospitality was wonderfull and it was fantastic to meet you all!
We (my wife and myself) could not have asked for friendlier members,Mo, Keith,Jerry and the whole crew helped us out and never was condesending it was marvelous,THANK YOU what a wonderful learning experience!!


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> WOW.......It's late and just got home. We started today at around 10:00 am and didn't finish till around 8:30 pm. We will be back out tomorrow morning at 11:00 am to try and finish up. We had 24 entry level dogs and I think 6 or 7 level one dogs. We did get to work three PSD dogs and had to turn the lights on to finish them. Tomorrow we will work more PSD and will work our club dogs and the APPDA decoys and BOD dogs. We didn't work ours so that we could get more of the visitors dogs worked. I am soooooo exhausted as will as the decoys but it was worth it. Met some really good people. The southeast was well represented, Ga., FLA, N.C. , S.C., La., Ala., Tenn., And our yankee friends from Ohio, and N.Y. The whole group showed up with some really nice dogs. Matt Hammond got body slamed by a dog from Fla. and Mike Santana got slamed by another dog from Fla. and by a dog from Ga. Mike hit the dirt twice. The dog that got him from Ga. was a dog from our local PD. A ton of pictures were taken and I'm sure they will be posted soon. I was supposed to meet everyone at Rynes Oyrster Bar but when I got home that was as far as I could go. When I sat down that was it. Thanks everyone for coming and I do hope you had as much fun as I.


Thanks Jer! Make fun of me while I can't defend myself. My account is working now! No lie. Gator hit me so hard I don't If I saw black from the hit, or cause my eyes were closed. It was like Defensive Lineman Vs. a 5th Grader. lol.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Well since you are the size of a 5th grader I guess that pans out.............:-o


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Your not one to talk about size bud


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Matt Hammond said:


> Well since you are the size of a 5th grader I guess that pans out.............:-o


Oh man, that was good Matt. LOL.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Well you asked for it........


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

It's a shame, I don't think anyone got pictures or video of that hit. 
I guess we'll just have to re-create it!


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

He is good at falling down so it should not be a problem..........


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Its ok, we dont need to see that. I got PTSD or something from it lol. Its ok, as long as I can keep getting back up. lol


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> It's a shame, I don't think anyone got pictures or video of that hit.
> I guess we'll just have to re-create it!


 
I didn't get a picture of that hit, but I think I have a few others I can put up.

Hey Mike, do you think that I can borrow your suit the next time I go up there I think it might fit me!:lol: :lol: :lol: I am just messing with you. I just could not help myself on making a comment on that one.:lol: ;-)


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Har har har... you guys keep it up... I'll show you all :twisted:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

What?? You have a smaller suit hidden some where. See ya tomorrow buddy. :grin:


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep going... you guys make fun of me 12 or 13 more times and im out of here! lol. see ya then. Get ready for some work with rico.


----------

